# Einsteiger (2,05m) sucht geeignetes BMX.



## MER-MAN (14. Oktober 2010)

servus,

ich hab schon viele Beiträge gelesen (in mehreren Foren) und bin mir
leider immer noch nicht sicher.

Kurze Infos zu meiner Person:

Körpergrösse: 2,05m
Gewicht: 105kg
(und sehr lange Beine...) 

Viele empfehlen bei der Größe ein 24" Cruiser. Weil ein Cruiser aber nicht
so wendig ist und es auch BMX geben soll die mit meiner Körpergröße gut
zu fahren sind frage ich hier mal nach.

Hauptsächlich möchte ich dieses BMX für das Fahren auf der Strasse,
im Park und ab und zu auf Feldwegen benutzen. Ein Skaterpark würde
mich auch interessieren. Aber eher für kleinere Sprünge und einfache
Tricks.

Kann mir jemand von euch ein BMX empfehlen das für mich geeignet ist?
Preisklasse: 300-500.


Vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## RISE (14. Oktober 2010)

Das kannst du bei der GrÃ¶Ãe und dem Budget eigentlich schlichtweg vergessen. Bei der GrÃ¶Ãe solltest du schon mindestens einen 21,25" Rahmen haben und selbst der dÃ¼rfte reichlich (wenn nicht gar zu)kurz sein. Es gibt ein paar lÃ¤ngere Rahmen (Macneil hat einen mit 22" Oberrohr und 21,5, Fit ebenfalls mit 21,5", aber da kostet der Rahmen schon mehr als dein Budget her gibt), die aber nicht in KomplettrÃ¤dern verbaut werden. Da hat meines Wissens das WTP Envy das lÃ¤ngste Oberrohr und das Rad kostet auch das Doppelte.

Ich sehe da erstmal nur die MÃ¶glichkeit, entweder doch den Cruiser zu nehmen oder aber mit dem Budget von 500â¬ anzufangen, ein custom Rad mit Basis des Macneil DeuceDeuce zu bauen. Der Rahmen kostet um die 300â¬, fÃ¼r die restlichen 200â¬ kann man sehen, was man an gebrauchten Sachen bekommt und muss ggf. das Budget aufstocken. Sehr groÃ oder klein zu sein ist beim BMX fahren zwar nicht unbedingt ein Nachteil, aber die Suche nach einem geeigneten Rad gestaltet sich ungleich schwieriger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MER-MAN (14. Oktober 2010)

Danke erstmal fÃ¼r deine Hilfe. 

Dann werde ich mal in die nÃ¤chstgrÃ¶Ãere Stadt fahren und ein
gutes RadgeschÃ¤ft aufsuchen. Gibt es BMX Cruiser die du mir
empfehlen kÃ¶nntest? Evtl. in meiner Preisklasse?

Mir wÃ¼rde ja z.B. das FELT Brink 24" sehr gefallen.







Aber der MacNeil Rahmen schaut in orange echt schick aus. WÃ¼rde mir auch sehr gefallen.
FÃ¼r 600â¬ kÃ¶nnte man sich da schon was nettes basteln.


----------



## RISE (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde eher den Macneil nehmen. Cruiser sind oft für Race gedacht und es gibt nur wenige mit BMX ähnlicher Geometrie (Sunday, bei WTP bin ich mir nicht sicher). Du kannst natürlich auch gucken, ob dir ein 21,25" Rahmen schon passt. Da ist die Auswahl etwas größer. Ein Freund von mir fährt mit 1,98cm einen 21" Rahmen, wünscht sich aber oft ein etwas längeres Rad. Insofern dürfte das Macneil nicht schaden, wenn man über 2m groß ist.


----------



## MER-MAN (15. Oktober 2010)

Mich wÃ¼rde ehrlich gesagt auch der MacNeil Deuce Deuce Rahmen am
 meisten reizen. Ich kÃ¶nnte mir dann nach und nach die anderen Teile
besorgen. Und da ist auch schon das Problem. Da ich neu bin kenne
ich mich nicht so gut mit den ganzen BMX Parts aus. Beim Sitz sehe
ich da keine Probleme. DafÃ¼r aber beim Lenkrad, RÃ¤dern und der Gabel.
Kannst du mir da etwas empfehlen? Oder kennst du ein Komplettrad
bei dem ich mir die Parts fÃ¼r mein BMX abschauen kann?

Gehen wir mal von einem Gesamtbetrag von ~600â¬ aus.
Wenn man den Rahmen abzieht bleiben noch 300â¬ Ã¼brig.
Die wÃ¼rde ich dann in neue und gebrauche Teile stecken.

Danke nochmal fÃ¼r deine Hilfe!


----------



## RISE (15. Oktober 2010)

Der Plan ist nicht schlecht. Als Anfänger ohne Ahnung ist es natürlich schwer, sich durch das unüberschaubare Angebot von Gebrauchtteilen zu kämpfen. Aus eigener Erfahrung empfehle ich dir, mal diverse Medien zu konsumieren, die sich mit dem Thema BMX beschäftigen. Zeitschriften spielen dabei eher weniger eine Rolle, da gehts eher so um die Szene und weniger darum, welche Teile gut sind. Hilfreich sind aber diverse Internetforen, z.B. www.bmxboard.de oder das Leichtsinn Forum (www. leichtsinn.org), in dem viele gute und auch technische Dinge besprochen werden. Falls du einigermaßen gut Englisch kannst, empfehle ich dir sonst www.bikeguide.org/forums. Das ist ein sehr großes Forum mit vielen Unterkategorien und hilfreichen Links/Tutorials etc. 

Spezielle Teile kann ich dir aus dem Stehgreif nicht empfehlen. Es gibt viele gute und schlechte Teile auf dem Markt, da entscheidet letztendlich auch immer der persönliche Geschmack. Beim Lenker würde ich angesichts deiner Größe zu was möglichst hohem raten (8,25 +). Das ist generell angenehmer zu fahren und spätestens mit den 2011er Produktpaletten wird die Auswahl auch nochmal größer. 
Ansonsten würde ich angesichts deines Gewichts auch von superleichten Teilen abraten und stattdessen immer eine gesunde Mischung aus Stabilität und Leichtbau empfehlen.


----------



## mainfluffy (15. Oktober 2010)

Falls du dein Rad nach Wheinachten noch nicht zusammen hast, schreib mich mal an.
Hab hier ein paar gebrauchbare Teile rumliegen.


----------



## lennarth (15. Oktober 2010)

also ich will jetzt keinen mist reden aber ich habe selbst bei vielen rädern die ich regelmäßig fahre und die unterschiedlich lange oberrohre haben,nicht viel gemerkt.wenn du ein komplettrad mit einem maximal langen oberrohr,also 21" denke ich mal,nimmst und einen roseanne oder sowas dranknallst,könnte das doch vielleicht klappen,oder nicht?
ich würde mich mal umgucken und setups "probefahren" bei leuten im park,aber ich glaub nicht dass man einfach sagen kann,weil du über zwei meter bist kannst du kein bmx fahren ohne 2000 euro auszugeben.das sieht eh jeder anders und ich würde wenigstens mal gucken wie es sich anfühlt.


----------



## RISE (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin eben das neue 2011er WTP Envy gefahren und man merkt die 21,25" wirklich nicht. Dennoch brauchen lange Beine ja auch ein bisschen Platz und wie gesagt: ein Freund von mir fährt mit knapp 2m auch 21", aber wünscht sich oft ein bisschen mehr.


----------



## MER-MAN (15. Oktober 2010)

RISE schrieb:


> Ich bin eben das neue 2011er WTP Envy gefahren und man merkt die 21,25" wirklich nicht.


Ich hoffe nur das man die 22" vom MacNeil Deuce Deuce merkt.
Nicht das ich mir umsonst diesen Rahmen fÃ¼r 300â¬ kaufe... 

*PS:* den richtigen Lenker hab ich schon gefunden (finde den sehr schick und hoch [8.7] - Sunday Tall T-Bar)


----------



## RISE (15. Oktober 2010)

Der Sunday Lenker ist echt prima.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mainfluffy (15. Oktober 2010)

ist ein argument von lennart.


----------



## MER-MAN (16. Oktober 2010)

Was haltet ihr von der Idee ein komplettes BMX zu kaufen das 
runtergesetzt ist und gute Parts hat? Dann wÃ¼rde ich mir den
MacNeil Deuce Deuce Rahmen + den Sunday Lenker holen und
das BMX umbauen? Nach und nach kÃ¶nnte ich bei Bedarf das
BMX aufrÃ¼sten.

Es gibt ja KomplettrÃ¤der die von 499â¬ auf 299â¬ heruntergesetzt
sind. Deswegen meine Frage. (Auslaufmodell, Restposten).


----------



## RISE (16. Oktober 2010)

Das kann man machen, allerdings sind die Teile der Kompletträder (Laufräder, Kurbeln) meistens nicht so hochwertig, aber es würde erstmal rollen und du könntest nach und nach Teile auswechseln. Teile von Salt z.B. werden an WTP Rädern verbaut und sind grundsätzlich nicht schlecht.


----------



## MER-MAN (16. Oktober 2010)

@RISE

Hab ich mir gestern erst angeschaut. Und zwar das WTP Arcade 2011.
Meinst du das wäre stabil genug für mich wenn ich den MacNeil Deuce
Deuce Rahmen einbaue?


----------



## RISE (16. Oktober 2010)

Also bei uns hatte jetzt einer 3 Jahre lang das WTP Trust und von den relevanten Teilen hat alles gehalten und das bei gröberer Fahrweise.


----------



## MER-MAN (16. Oktober 2010)

Das WTP Trust (2010er) gefällt mir auch ganz gut.
Was ich aber beim MacNeil Deuce Deuce nicht rauslesen kann sind
ein paar Maße.

Meinst du ich könnte ohne Probleme das komplette Trust Bike
auf den MacNeil Rahmen umbauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (16. Oktober 2010)

Prinzipiell sollte eigentlich alles passen von den Maßen, nur wirst du ein 2010er WTP Trust nur schwer bis gar nicht bekommen, denn die waren sehr beliebt und sind glaube ich ausverkauft.


----------



## MER-MAN (16. Oktober 2010)

1-2 Shops hab ich gefunden die das Bike für 519 verkaufen.


----------



## mainfluffy (16. Oktober 2010)

dann bist du bei 819 â¬.


----------



## lennarth (16. Oktober 2010)

plus lenker..
ich würd mich vielleicht mal hier im forum,im bmx forum oder bei leichtsinn nach kompletten rädern GEBRAUCHT umgucken,da findet man recht häufig was ziemlich gutes.kaufste dir den bock für ähnlich viel geld wie ein trust oder sowas,hast aber bessere teile.wenn dir der rahmen zu klein ist,verkaufste ihn weiter und schmetterst den macneil dran.größer lenker ist doch an den trendrädern eh dran.nur so ne idee


----------



## RISE (16. Oktober 2010)

WÃ¼rde ich auch so machen. Wenn dann noch ein Budget von 500â¬ fÃ¼r das Komplettrad wÃ¤r, bekommt man sicher auch gute Teile.


----------



## Ein alter Mann (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich hätte noch ein aufgebautes Sunday zum Verkauf, ist allerdings brakeless...
Rad ist neuwertig da kaum gefahren...
Ist mein privates Rad.


----------



## mainfluffy (18. Oktober 2010)

Ein alter Mann schrieb:


> ist allerdings brakeless...
> Rad ist neuwertig da kaum gefahren...
> Ist mein privates Rad.



wenns so gut ist, wie es sich anhört ne geile option .
mit brakeless nicht so schlimm, weil er ja den deuce deuce rahmen kaufen will .
bremse hab ich hier liegen, weißte ja


----------



## Ein alter Mann (19. Oktober 2010)

mainfluffy schrieb:


> wenns so gut ist, wie es sich anhört ne geile option .
> mit brakeless nicht so schlimm, weil er ja den deuce deuce rahmen kaufen will .
> bremse hab ich hier liegen, weißte ja



Hab es mit Bild und Komponentenbeschreibung in den BMX Verkaufsthreat gesetzt.


----------



## MER-MAN (21. Oktober 2010)

Konnte dein Bike leider nicht finden (hab vor ein paar Tagen geschaut).
Hat sich aber erledigt. Hab mir heute ein WTP Trust 2009 gekauft.

Hab noch eine Frage an euch:

Kennt jemand von euch einen Hersteller der BMX Lenker verkauft die
höher wie 9" sind?


----------



## RISE (21. Oktober 2010)

S&M hat einen in 10", Eastern, Solid und ich glaube Shadow haben welche in 9".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MER-MAN (21. Oktober 2010)

Danke dir. Der 10" von S&M ist echt schick.
Nur leider finde ich keinen deutschen Anbieter vom S&M PERFECT 10 BARS Lenker.
Kennst du evtl. einen?


----------



## RISE (21. Oktober 2010)

Da der noch nagelneu ist, vermute ich mal, dass es den erst demnächst geben wird oder er hier einfach noch nicht erhältlich ist. Ich glaube den Vertrieb für S&M macht Allride Distribution, bei denen könntest du nachfragen.


----------



## MER-MAN (21. Oktober 2010)

War gerade auf der Page. Das ist doch eine amerikanische Seite oder?
Ein deutscher Shop wäre schon um einiges besser.
Hoffentlich bekommt die der ein oder andere Händler.


----------



## RISE (21. Oktober 2010)

http://www.allridebmx.com/contact_home.htm

Das ist der deutsche Vertrieb.

Edit: Allerdings seh ich da S&M nicht.


----------



## Ein alter Mann (22. Oktober 2010)

S&M wird in Deutschland via G&S BMX Distribution vertrieben.


----------



## RISE (22. Oktober 2010)

Stimmt, hatte ich total vergessen. Danke für die Korrektur!


----------

